# Free Trip to Hawaii



## Kauai Kid (Oct 31, 2008)

Five day/4 night trip for 4 includes roundtrip airfare and hotel accomodations plus tickets to the pass & snack  in paradise event.

enter online @ ritzcrackers.com

only one entry per day allowed.

good luck.

Sterling


----------



## philemer (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's a direct link. Play through 12/1. http://tms.promotions.com/footballsweeps/front.do  I didn't see the odds on this but it's probably close to a million to one.


----------



## icydog (Oct 31, 2008)

I entered. I hope I win. I can't afford to go to Hawaii on my own money anymore. I used to have enough money before the stock market ate it.


----------



## philemer (Oct 31, 2008)

icydog said:


> I entered. I hope I win. I can't afford to go to Hawaii on my own money anymore. I used to have enough money before the stock market ate it.



Stay invested-it will return your money. Hopefully while you can still enjoy it.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 31, 2008)

Beware of "investing" in timeshares.  Check out some of the $1 timeshares on ebay.

Sterling


----------



## alanraycole (Nov 1, 2008)

*A trip to Hawaii can almost be free every time...*

A cheap timeshare with good trading power and low maintenance fees along with using a credit card with a good frequent flier program for everything possible insures a cheap trip to Hawai every year!

I would rather have a sure thing that is cheap than a one in a million chance at free any day.

Personal example... I traded a week for which I paid less than $2000 to own,  about $550 in maintenance fees, and the II exchange fee for a week at the new Westin in Princeville. I will be traveling there on frequent flier miles earned through my every day spending throughout the year. That's about $800 in round numbers for a week in Hawaii in perhaps the state's newest resort!

Don't ya just love timesharing!

To top it off, I'll be staying at the Shearwater thanks to a bonus week. Ironically, my third week was the most expensive because I traded a timeshare week with about $850 in maintenace fees for the Lawai. Two out of three aint bad and even the third wasn't that bad. That's 3 weeks in Hawaii for about $2000 for airfare and lodging in two bedroom condos at great resorts in beautiful Kauai!

Don't ya just love timesharing!

The bad news? Thanks to the economic downturn, my fellow travelers backed out. Two couples were going to join me, but two of the four travelers lost their jobs and a third had his hours cut back and none of them have frequent flier miles. As of now, I'll be enjoying Kauai all by myself.   That will be O.K. because I take my work with me on vacation and alone time can be good therapy. But, then, again, who am I kidding.


----------

